# Occitan: to stink



## purasbabosadas

I want to translate the verb "to stink" in Occitan in the following context:"The garbage stinks".


----------



## ryba

Hi!

I'd say _pudir_, 'sentir pas a bon' = 'to smell bad'. Compare Catalan _pudir _or French _puer_. Now, the question is how to conjugate it:

_las escobilhas pudon / las escobilhas pudisson_ '(the) garbage stinks'​
According to Verbix and Traductor automàtic de l'occità, it should be _pudon_, which corresponds one-to-one with Catalan _puden_ (_les escombraries puden_) and French _puent_, so it looks like this is the conjugation considered standard. If you google it up, you can find it, among others, in the saying _las paraulas pudon pas_, literally 'words don't stink', which is something you may say to someone disgusted by you talking about disgusting stuff.

On the Internet, though, you can find just as many instances of _pudisson_, including the proverb/saying _los enfants dels autres pudisson_, literally 'somebody else's children stink', which means that you don't usually have as much patience or tenderness for children that aren't your own.

I'm a learner, not a native speaker. Let's see what others say. There sure are other ways to express that. 

Regards!


----------



## Penyafort

ryba said:


> Compare Catalan _pudir _or French _puer_. Now, the question is how to conjugate it:
> 
> _las escobilhas pudon / las escobilhas pudisson_ '(the) garbage stinks'​
> According to Verbix and Traductor automàtic de l'occità, it should be _pudon_, which corresponds one-to-one *with Catalan puden (les escombraries puden)*



In Catalan, the use of _pudir _as a verb is rather regarded as literary, hardly ever used in spoken speech. People prefer to use the noun with the construction _*fer pudor *_(literally, 'to do/give off stink": _les escombraries fan pudor.
_
I ignore whether Occitan does the same, though.


----------



## ryba

Thank you, Penyafort. Occitan uses many other periphrases with _far_, but it looks like it doesn't have that meaning for _pudor _at all; it has one equivalent to the first meaning in Catalan. The only Google hits for "fa pas pudor" (and similar searches) are in Catalan.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

It's not to be excluded that Occitan, unlike Catalan uses this verb in every day speech. The identical verb "pudire" it's also used in Sardinian in normal every day speech.
_
(the) garbage stinks - s'alga pùdit
(the) garbage is stinky - s'alga est pùdida
(the) garbage is stinking - s'alga est pudende_


----------



## Penyafort

Sardokan1.0 said:


> It's not to be excluded that Occitan, unlike Catalan uses this verb in every day speech. The identical verb "pudire" it's also used in Sardinian in normal every day speech.
> 
> _(the) garbage stinks - s'alga pùdit
> (the) garbage is stinky - s'alga est pùdida
> (the) garbage is stinking - s'alga est pudende_



That's very likely.

In the Aranese variety, the equivalent is *púder *(defined as *hèr mala flaira* 'do bad smell' in the Diccionari der aranés), so the sentence by the OP, the garbage stinks, would be _*era lordèra putz*_.


----------



## Nanon

I  heard _pudi _in a half-French, half-Occitan (Cévenol) sentence said by a native speaker of Cévenol: "Va prendre une douche, _que pudis_!" This seems to be confirmed by this Cévenol dictionary. I am not sure about conjugation or spelling, though - I transcribed what I remember.
Caveat - The native speaker is my uncle: he was speaking to my cousin, not to me - just in case .


----------

